# Benelux Bevo Baby Mix?? Anyone



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I have found a hand-feeding formula in one of the pet shops around me, and it is called *Bevo Baby Mix*, it is manufactured by Benelux, Belgium. This is the only hand feeding formula I found around me, has anyone heard about it, and based on the Instruction & Ingredients below, what do you think?

*Instructions:*
*-*The mixture can be given in the first days of life
*-*Feed the chicks every 2 hours 7-to 8 times a day
*-*Mix 2 scoops of mixture for feeding chicks with 10 ml of water + -39 C
*-*On day 10, you can take 10 scoops of the mixture and mix them with 20 ml of water + -39 and give every 3 hours
*-*After 3 weeks (21 days), you can give a tighter dose every 4 hours
*-*After a month of feeding keep giving tighter dose every 4 hours
*-*After one and a half months, give a dose of food every 8 hours

*Ingredients:*
*-* Protein - 20.0% 
*-* Fat - 5.6% 
*-* Cellulose - 9.0% 
*-* Moisture - 7.0% 
*-* Vitamin A - 25000 I.U. / Kg 
*-* Vitamin D3 - 6300 I.U. / Kg 
*-* Vitamin E - 84 mg / kg, 
*-* Vitamin C - 40 mg / kg 
*-* Vitamin B1 - 90 mg / kg 
*-* Vitamin B2 - 195 mg / kg 
*-* Vitamin B3 - 450 mg / kg 
*-* Vitamin B6 - 84 mg / kg

Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never heard of this brand before and I can't find anything about it on the web. If it seems to be a parrot formula (not finches or canaries) then it might be OK. At the bottom of http://web.archive.org/web/20120710084951/http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/ingredients.html there's a chart showing an analysis of Harrisons handfeeding formula, and there are some significant differences in the numbers. If you google for other formula brands you ought to be able to find more for comparison. There will be some differences between brands, but I'm not sure that the Benelux is a parrot formula.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I've never heard of this brand before and I can't find anything about it on the web. If it seems to be a parrot formula (not finches or canaries) then it might be OK. At the bottom of http://web.archive.org/web/20120710084951/http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/ingredients.html there's a chart showing an analysis of Harrisons handfeeding formula, and there are some significant differences in the numbers. If you google for other formula brands you ought to be able to find more for comparison. There will be some differences between brands, but I'm not sure that the Benelux is a parrot formula.


Thanks tielfan, 

What do you think about harrison's handfeeding formula?

Best Regards,


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never used their handfeeding formula but I like their pellets. Unlike most other brands they use organic ingredients and natural preservatives. But Harrisons is more expensive than other brands so the UK price might be pretty shocking if it's available at all. It's not sold in pet shops in the US; you have to buy it through a veterinarian's office.


----------

